# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  limita movimento all'interno del foglio excell

## silvio.melotto

salve a tutti
ho una cartella excell che, in verticale mi arriva alla cella 600, mentre in orizzontale mi arriva a DC.
per spostartmi velocemente uso il tasto centrale del mouse, però spesso mi va molto oltre i limiti della tabella, le domandine sono 2:
- posso impedire che lo scorrimento del mouse oltrepassi dei limiti da me imposti? tipo max casella dd 600?

- Posso crearmi dei "segnalibro" tipo dividere la tabella in 10 parti per facilitare il movimento?

grazie mille per l'attenzione saluti a tutti

----------


## Keebellah

Bonna sera, il mio Italiano non é buono mai po tentare isto?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Isto limita a zona indicata.

Per tornari a normal




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

